# Exercise and Insulin



## newbs (May 23, 2012)

I know this is probably a very individual thing but was just wondering roughly how much you would reduce your insulin by if planning to exercise?  I have started going to the gym in the evenings (3 per week) and was doing ok but after my last session my BG dropped quickly and even though I then had supper to sort it out I ended up hypo during the night.  

I tend to inject NR and eat at around 6pm and get to the gym at around 8.15 (I only work out for 1/2 hr at present).


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2012)

There's lots of information about exercise / sport with type 1 diabetes at http://www.runsweet.com/

As a start, you could try reducing short acting insulin by 25% at tea before gym. Longer term, if exercising regularly, you may also need to reduce long acting insulin.


----------



## newbs (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, Copepod.  Link is really helpful.


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2012)

If it's any help, my standard pump settings are minus 20% eg for a walk and minus 40% for anything more strenuous.  But of course that would be for bolus and for short period temporary basal, which you can't do on MDI.

So I reckon minus 25% bolus for pre-exercise meal is very good starting point.

Plus of course the temp has suddenly shot up, so that will have an added effect on how much insulin you DON'T need!


----------



## newbs (May 24, 2012)

trophywench said:


> If it's any help, my standard pump settings are minus 20% eg for a walk and minus 40% for anything more strenuous.  But of course that would be for bolus and for short period temporary basal, which you can't do on MDI.
> 
> So I reckon minus 25% bolus for pre-exercise meal is very good starting point.
> 
> Plus of course the temp has suddenly shot up, so that will have an added effect on how much insulin you DON'T need!



Thanks, trophywench.  I think that is a good start, will give it a go tonight!  Yes, very hot now we've finally got some sun down here in Cornwall too.  Hadn't even realised this board was here!


----------

